# Training plans for the week of Dec. 25-31



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Merry Christmas and happy holidays to everyone!
Anyone have time to train this week? (we don't)


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This is a week off from teaching pet dog classes. 

25th - After family Christmas, work on stacking and gaiting with Copley in the training center for the show coming up. He hasnt been out in 6 months bc teaching classes has taken up all the weekends. We want to win one on our own now that he finally turned 2. Our professional handler makes putting points on look easy, but it is hard. Tally- progress with noseworks scent discrimination. Lush is with her breeder Jenn for January shows. 5 mile hike Rines Forest

26th- Noseworks with Tally, and then run through Open; private handling lesson with Copley an hour away; boarding golden comes(Charlie), so an hour of daily training for him until 1/4/2012. . No obedience lesson with SB today bc of the holidays. 6 mile hike Hadlock Forest

27th Noseworks with Tally and Finn too if there is time. Run through Open with Tally. Keep working on the pointers we get from our handling lesson with Copley. One of our problems is that Cops carries his tail level off his back unless there is a girl in season around. If there is, he raises it a few inches and it looks silly. He will also do this if he is just exceptionally whooped up and proud of himself. If he is warmed up ringside just enough and looks around, he carries his tail well the way he does at home or moving through the fields. It is easy to blow it with too much time ringside(flat) or not enough ( "stud dog tail"). 3 mile loop BlackStrap Preserve

28th: Lab people renting our fields, so maybe get Copley out with them. If he's naughty on the line, he will get marched inside and Tally will come out. Gaiting and stacking with Copley in front of the mirror, push back heeling and other heeling games with Tally. Few minutes on noseworks. 

29th: Tally CGC test dog. Copley day off. Noseworks with Finn and Tally so Tally can pass the test. Either beach hike or 5 miles Falmouth Community Forest hike.

30th Take Copley to informal handling drop in session with a cool, funny pro handler and about 14 other dogs of all breeds. It is pandamonium, but we need the chaos. Noseworks with Tally, and heeling games. 4 mile Scarborough hike.

31st day off, except for 5 mile Rines Forest hike and working with Charlie. Tons of time on the grooming table for Copley. Human only party at Jakes!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Sunday* (Christmas) will work some around the Truck Stop & possibly some yard drills for agility weather permitting. I am currently re-watching the Start to a Better Finish and will probably finish that up. I doubt if I will be using her techniques but wanted to refresh my memory. Family stuff.
_ETA: Yeah!! A friend picked up a rental and I can share, so this will be our obedience, I'll probably do obedience at the Truck Stop on Tuesday instead now. 

_ *Monday*: Field Practice with Faelan
Agility drills in the yard
Obedience Rental in the evening

*Tuesday*: Probably off
*Wednesday*: All 3 dogs for Agility practice
*Thursday*: Weaves, stays & scent articles in the morning, Obedience outside of shopping malls with all 3 after work
*Friday*: Weaves, stays & scent articles in the morning, Rally drills after work
*Saturday*: Weather permitting, contacts, weaves and jump drills in the morning,Obedience rental in the evening

I hopefully will have time to figure out how & reskin their AFrame - I bought rubber coated skins awhile ago but they have some weird thingees that I an going to have to rent a tool for - for driving said thingees through the skins into the frames.

Focal points in training:
I will be starting to teach myself to use handler momentum more as a factor for my dogs, which also relies on my trusting them 100% to do their part  ie; no babysitting those contacts or weaves.

I will also continue practicing my rhythm using a metronome for obedience in the hallways at work during lunch.

For agility, as always the weaves and hitting their entrances at speed. Maintenance for their contacts. More drills on jumping the backside of the jump, but only when cued. I will probably be working a jump grid as well. 

I also may be starting to train them in the use of the treadmill, if it comes in  

For obedience:
Scent articles for Faelan & Casey, retrieve for Ms Towhee
Heeling, front & finishes
Turn & sit game all three
Go Outs, all 3
Directed Jumping, all 3 (Towhee with assistance)
Broad Jump for Towhee
Random drops and drops out of motion
Stand for Towhee, moving stand for Faelan


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Tracer boy is having some bleed over from tracking indications into what are (should be) retrieves ....so beep-beep-beep we go...

Working on carrying heavier and/or more awkward items on his walks and up/down steps. He is up to half mile with smaller objects of different sizes and weights in multiple locations.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I have plenty of time to train this week since I have another week off work! I just hope I take advantage of it. I have plans to meet with a friend for some training on Tuesday. She has a ton of dogs, both hers and fosters, so I plan on getting in a lot of proofing on stays.

Flip took care of breakfast this morning, he caught himself a rabbit :yuck: I'm told now I need to be on the lookout for worms


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I am off work until January 3rd, so I should be able to find time to train We will be doing lots of little things, and then go outside(I am hoping it will be atleast 20 degrees out), and work on things like go outs, open, and utility jumping, heeling ect. We will do articles everyday as usual.

Clayton and I have a private on Wednesday


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yep, about 3 weeks from now start checking for tapeworms. They don't usually show up in a fecal.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Working on hold and casting, beng stead at the line and whoa. I have 8 wks to be ready for this upland test. 

Jige is really good at casting so that isnt too much of a concern. I need to get a solid Whoa he is good just not real reliable yet. Like I stated before we have been working very hard at being steady at the line.

I need to get better with the **** whistle. I get so busy watching him I forget to use it. He is very good when I remeber the darn thing.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

It is an absolutely beautiful 36 degrees here today!!! I went outside, and worked on Go Outs, Directed Jumping, Signals, DOR, ROH, Flat Retrieve, and Directed Retrieve. I need to work on the directed retrieve more as both Rivet and Filly had a thing for glove 3, when they should have gone for glove 2. I plan on doing heeling, articles, broad jump, and directed retrieve again later. I will probably do go outs again as well, since it is all set up for me.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Back from our rental. With Faelan I worked heeling, Go Outs, Distance Sits game, signals, Stand, Drops on recall, fronts, finishes, Retrieves, ROH, Broad Jumps, Figure 8, sits & downs.

With Towhee I worked Take Its, come to me with the dumbbell (special treat for this = whipped cream  ), heeling, recalls, High Jump, Broad Jump, Distant Sits, chamge of pace, Figure 8/Serpentine sits and Downs.

We had a REALLY creative guy who manged to have every single dog beak - repeatedly...on the down yet! It was a fun free for all and rather than the dogs being upset they soon caught on that their job was to try to trick the man by staying LOL

Overall a fun training session. Casey was off on a hike with my brother, BIL and 2 of my sisters dogs so all the dogs at the rental were related; pretty cool 

While I was working signals, another dog was working with the dumbbell so Faelan had some great distractions.

So much to train, so little time ,,,,

The attached pic is from my cellphone and then downloaded from Facebook .. sorry for the poor quality but you can see how serious they are being


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay you guys have to help me stay on track this week. I want to train artices EVERY day this week since I'm off work. I'm really bad about not training them enough and I finally brought them in today. He needs to get back to some consistent training. He still too green to get away with only pulling them out at a trial (hope we do get to that point some day!)

So be firm, remind me to train articles!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jodie...repeat after me..NOI....NOI.....NOI....
How is that?
Articles will kill you if you aren't diligent!
You want confident and fast....


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Ha, we have confident and fast mastered, it's the slow down and think about what you're doing that we need to work on! He didn't do too bad though considering we haven't done them in a couple of weeks. When he snatched a wrong one I told him no and he was able to get his head together and find the right one. In the past when he's been in a snatching mood he couldn't get himself out of it so at least that's improvement. I know the amount of time I spend working articles is directly related to the amount of success we have on snatching, so I'll get back to regularity!

NOI...that would be finding 8 articles in two days. Gotta train.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Jodie,

Even on days that I don't train other things, I still train articles. If I do it, I know you can!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

okay, articles, articles, articles! Do you ever watch your dog do articles and wonder why your breeder failed to mention your golden retriever also has border collie in his lines? LOL I swear he sees that pile of stuff out there, he knows one goes in his mouth, and it does something to his brain!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Off restriction completly so I'll go through our exercises to see where we are and go from there. Tag will continue force fetch, I do know that much. Jodie, you remind me to do FF, and I'll remind you to do articles!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Okay productive field training. Yesterday we did a land-water setup in Williston, where we took the pictures. Double with memory bird in the water and go-bird a long land mark where the dog had to go through two large ditches with high cover. Long blind up the middle, long water angle entry, over a point then diagonal across a channel. Same blind we ran in a test last year. Slater got a correction, did his water mark as a single where he ran to the shore then ran back to me, heel-burn-heel, resent he went and got it no problem. Did the double perfect. Later set up another water double in a different spot and while he had some hesitation as he entered the water on the memory bird he did not pop, just a little slow down at the edge, went and got it -- GOOD BOY! Of course at the end of the session I realized my collar was blinking red which means low battery, so don't know how much of that correction he got. At any rate he got the message.
Today we went to the Big Field near Kristin's and did three land blinds for the big guys and singles for Millie and Harvin. Short and sweet. In the absence of suction Slater takes lovely casts, with suction, you know, not so much! 

I am very excited because my friend Joan is coming to visit this week, she's a big obedience guru and has two High Times dogs (Quack & Campbell). This is a very mutually advantageous arrangement, besides the fact we're good friends and enjoy the company, she gives me obedience lessons and I give her field lessons! We are equally bad at the other person's sport! LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For those of you who missed it, I had a thread where I said I was concerned about Flip because he kept sleeping. I now realize he was not sick, he just wanted to build up enough energy to become crazy psycho dog! OMG! We did just finish working on articles, except we didn't get so much article work in as we did just practicing not being totally insane. I might consider changing his send from after a sit to send direct. 

Did you know it's possible for a dog to reach an article pile in only two strides? :doh:


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OK. We're in! I'm off work (with the exception of working NYE Day) until Jan. 12! I'll be out of town sans dogs Jan. 5-10, but while in town, we're working on really giving me attention in heeling (vs. phoning it in), and mostly DO NOT SNIFF THE GROUND WHEN WE'RE WORKING --- EV-AH! That's what was getting me on signals. As soon as my back was turned, he'd start looking around. Looking led to sniffing. Sniffing led to zero attention and a lil' traveling, and of course, total inability to see my signal.

So, he has a new rule in his training world. I'm walking him around and letting him sniff before we get started. Go ahead and be a dog. BUT - when we're working, if you drop your head and sniff the ground even one quick time, you calmly go into your crate for 30-45 seconds.

Sniffing has been our bugaboo all along. He sniffed in Nov groups and even when I'd leave him for the recall. Sniffed in open groups. Attempting to correct it was either just nagging or if someone else did it too harshly, seemed to create stress, which manifested in more sniffing.

The other thing we're working on is "minding yer own dang business" w/o me up your butt to do so. For example, building a ring and putting some stuff out randomly (toys, unused ring equipment, etc.) and not telling him to leave it (which I know I can do) but if he makes the choice on his own to go investigate, he immediately loses the chance to work -- back to the car you go!

The biggest thing I've discovered with him is that he's brilliant and responsive when I'm there to ask for certain behaviors. We've heeled over toys in training a zillion times ... even with me being the one to drop the toy as we're heeling. Historically, he'd drop his head to look and I'd playfully correct it and the next pass he'd be able to heel over/past w/o losing attention. BUT - I think that created too much of a situational context, along with a dog who still wants to opportunistically check stuff out... he looks for loopholes. So, now I'm working more of a "see, it's fun to work with me ... and if you think that thing over there is more fun, A. I won't let you get to it and experience fun with it and B. now you can't even play with me."

And between working on those core issues ... articles, dumbbell, go-outs, etc.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Back from today's rental - at one point Towhee was a very bad girl - she pulled in her crate cover and started shredding it grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

We started by working our AFrame, my AFrame needs to be re-skinned and I need to rent the doo hickey to drive the whatevers in so I used the clubs with a target and the infamous whipped cream - whoo hoo  All 3 of my dogs did great (well Towhee rocketed off the side once but then did it nicely) and my training buds dog did a great job too 

Then heeling, front & finishes with changes of pace, 1,2,3 step halts & fronts, come up sits, go-outs and recalls for all 3 dogs. Towhee and I worked on the moving down.

I started training the signal down & sit behind the bar jump board for Casey & Faelan -they quickly caught on although Casey at first thought the game was Down and smack the bar LOL - he is a dog taught many things through a paw touch  which he often interprets as a smack is more fun. 

Our rental came to an end all too quickly but it was a wonderful time and we did get a lot done.

My brother came up today so I did not go field training. I heard it was a great session but very raw, windy & cold.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Trained articles 3 times today! How's the force fetch coming Laura?


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

::sigh:: Riot and I (but mainly me) have hit a small wall with our field training. We are working on FTP and I guess I'm just not exactly sure what it is supposed to look like. I mean, he books it to the pile, gaining momentum as he goes. He takes the back cast in the correction direction about 95% of the time. He looks out from my side on "dead bird" and lines well. There is very little flair, if any at all. And he doesn't hesitate when I nick him, just keeps heading to the pile. I just don't feel like we are done. I think I need to have someone look at what we are doing. 

So this week, I am just going to try to work on some obedience, throw some marks for him, play around. 

Fingers crossed that it doesn't rain tomorrow...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Trained articles 3 times today! How's the force fetch coming Laura?


Good....I think! He is really grabbing at the bumper upon command and is requiring less and less of a pinch. At this point, I am standing behind him because his trick is to throw his head back, looking behind me (while I am at his side). I've found if I start out straddling him he can only throw his head back so far. However, this is becoming less of an issue since he is really going for the bumper on command.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

mlopez said:


> I think I need to have someone look at what we are doing...


Could you post a video? Can others post a video? I would like to see this as well...


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

mlopez said:


> ::sigh:: Riot and I (but mainly me) have hit a small wall with our field training. We are working on FTP and I guess I'm just not exactly sure what it is supposed to look like. I mean, he books it to the pile, gaining momentum as he goes. He takes the back cast in the correction direction about 95% of the time. He looks out from my side on "dead bird" and lines well. There is very little flair, if any at all. And he doesn't hesitate when I nick him, just keeps heading to the pile. I just don't feel like we are done. I think I need to have someone look at what we are doing.
> 
> So this week, I am just going to try to work on some obedience, throw some marks for him, play around.
> 
> Fingers crossed that it doesn't rain tomorrow...


I don't know, sounds like you're doing really well! Maybe you're at a plateau, not a wall  You may be done with FTP and ready to move on to baseball/single T. Do you have another lesson scheduled with the Dahl's?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Marie, it sounds to me like you're doing so well you can't help but wonder "is this all there is to it?"
I hope your pro can help you, but it sure sounds like you're ready to move on.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I met up with a friend to do some training today. She was 25 minutes late, so while I was waiting on her I worked with Flip. We did some heeling, signals, and ARTICLES. Once she got there, I helped her work with her dogs (she's a novice A person), then we did some stays with Flip between two of her dogs with Flip's new stay anchor. 

Then I set Flip up in a stay while I had her walk her border collie very closely around Flip. At one point I had her stop her dog with its rear end right in front of Flip's face. Flip was a very good boy, every time the border collie got around Flip's face, he would turn his head away.

I hope to do some go outs later and another set of articles tonight.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good job Jodie! I'm going to unload the dishwasher then head out to do some FF with Tag. Will report back later...


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

At some point I am going to set-up a 300 or 400 pattern blind this week and start Scout on it. We'll start at about 100 yards and back up to the full length. She has never run that far. While part of me thinks that is really really long I think I can see the value and why he wants me to do it. I think the idea is that if she gets used to running these long blinds she'll run further on cold blinds before breaking down.

Also, we will revisit the single t this week. The pro wanted me to throw bumpers to the side while still sending her back. Thus causing suction to the side piles and making her work harder to go to the back pile.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I feel like such a Christmas slacker reading this thread<: 

Good job everyone! Hope everyone has a safe New Years weekend<:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Back from the FF session. He did really well, grabbing so quickly, I didn't have opportunity to pinch. We worked out in the dog yard so that the session could immediately be followed by fun bumpers.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Back from the FF session. He did really well, grabbing so quickly, I didn't have opportunity to pinch. We worked out in the dog yard so that the session could immediately be followed by fun bumpers.


Wooohooo! Go Tag! And go you for being so diligent in working on it.




K9-Design said:


> I don't know, sounds like you're doing really well! Maybe you're at a plateau, not a wall  You may be done with FTP and ready to move on to baseball/single T. Do you have another lesson scheduled with the Dahl's?





hotel4dogs said:


> Marie, it sounds to me like you're doing so well you can't help but wonder "is this all there is to it?"
> I hope your pro can help you, but it sure sounds like you're ready to move on.


Barb, that is exactly what I am thinking! I feel like it should be harder. I mean, he really never refused to go to the pile, so I'm not sure he necessarily knows that he HAS to. Just like in OB, if they never go down on a long sit in practice, they don't know it's wrong yet... I'm staying at my parents' place this week, dog-sitting our old dog, but I plan to go see the Dahls when I get back after the 1st. 

Laura, I wish I could get a video. I don't have a video camera, just a camera that can take video. Maybe tomorrow I will give it a try. I'll post it if I get anything decent.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

GoldenSail said:


> At some point I am going to set-up a 300 or 400 pattern blind this week and start Scout on it. We'll start at about 100 yards and back up to the full length. She has never run that far. While part of me thinks that is really really long I think I can see the value and why he wants me to do it. I think the idea is that if she gets used to running these long blinds she'll run further on cold blinds before breaking down.
> 
> Also, we will revisit the single t this week. The pro wanted me to throw bumpers to the side while still sending her back. Thus causing suction to the side piles and making her work harder to go to the back pile.


This sounds like what I call our memory blind (tomato, tomoto). It is set up in a field that I can run a 400-500 yard blind. I have two separate ones set. Winter can run it at about 200-225 yards right now, then we back up, adding distance and run it again.
I understand that it is for confidence. Winter looks at the set up, knows it, and lines it. We used it when we had the blind running break down. The Pro had me shorten it to 40 yards, since she knew the end point, I could work on getting a strong look out on "dead bird". 
I'm now in the middle of stretching her out to the full length. I think this is a one of those tools you keep in your toolbox.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry if I get annoying by posting in this thread too much, but making myself accountable to reporting in is keeping me motivated to train.

We did go out and work on some go outs/directed jumping this afternoon. He did very well but I think the next time we do go outs I'll try to remember to have a long line on him so I can use it as soon as I say his name. He is stopping well now but I think I need to use the line occasionally to maintain the quick stop.

We did articles tonight and he did very well. One quick glance up while he was in the pile to see what the crazy cat was up to, but he got back to work before I could react so I let it go. I think we are now back to the point we were before I forgot to keep training articles. Now I just need to remember to keep up the training!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Jodie, 
I like that you post more frequently, I like to do the same thing.

I feel horrible. I didn't work today, and I didn't train my dogs either. I was just so busy cleaning house all day. I look forward to having this week off all year, thinking I will get more done, but I never do. I am glad I have a private tomorrow!

Will someone please remind me to load my articles in my van tomorrow morning?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jodie, I love your posts, never annoying, frequently funny! Good job on working your articles today.

Susan....Don't forget to load your articles in the van .


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Susan....Don't forget to load your articles in the van .


Thanks for the reminder, I am thinking I should send myself an email as well!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A quick morning session was:

Faelan & Casey: Scent articles, metal, 3 total articles, repeat x 3 successful 

Towhee: Retrieve: Take & deliver (she is still hesitant but her tail is starting to wag while coming towards me) x 3: Reward for delivery = whipped cream  She no longer needs support while walking with dumbbell, although she still seems to need to think on how to stand up from a sit with dumbbell in her mouth and still comes in with her nose elevated - I am hopeful this will go away as she gains more and more confidence.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Here is a quick video I took of Tag's fetching session this morning. I didn't have the camera in the right place, so you will have to use your imagination some.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I took the afternoon off to round off my vacation time for the year. The temperature is dropping, the wind is howling but I spent some time outside, in the yard, with each of the dogs.

I worked some heeling, fronts and recalls for all 3 dogs. For Faelan and Casey; Go Outs (grins) without jumps set up for an alleyway. I did use a fetchable which was transparent until they were right on top of it. Faelan actually consistently sat quicker and squarer than Casey, who cheated and picked up his fetchable a few times before turning and sitting. Both dogs were driving straight & hard to a length of about 70 feet. They were having a grand time and were not happy to be let back inside LOL

I used food and a hula hoop with Ms Towhee and a shorter distance; I am still working on her retrieve so it is less than useful for Go Outs at this point.

Now, I am really, really tired - the wind must have stolen my energy. 

I may be staying in tonight rather than going to agility since I was fighting my steering wheel on the way home - bad enough when I am by myself, but I'd have the dogs with me and the center is about 40 miles away. Scary stuff fighting to stay in your lane on the highways.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

DNL2448 said:


> Here is a quick video I took of Tag's fetching session this morning. I didn't have the camera in the right place, so you will have to use your imagination some.



He's very cute Laura!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Tag looks great! He has seems to have a good attitude about it.

I set-up our really, really long PB this morning. Because it is long I am just doing one and I only sent her 4 times backing up each time. I ended up about 200 yards away. On the third send she wanted to stop waaay short. I am going to ask the pro about this, but because she had been to the pile two times now I chose to give her a back-nick-back after sitting her. No problem with the fourth send--and because she wanted to stop short on the third I did not move back. I only moved back if she was successful with the last send (good momentum, no early searching).

I also set-up the single t again like the pro wanted me to. I threw bumpers to the side as distractions before sending her to the pile. She knew it was a trick and didn't have a problem with that. So, I threw a bumper to the right and sat her in the middle. Then I tried a right back cast. Totally threw her. She froze. Now that I am typing this I *think* I know why. She was off to the right on her sit so I walked to the right to give her a right back cast because I wanted her to spin in the right direction. I'm pretty sure she was confused. She probably honestly thought because I moved to the right and had thrown a bumper in that direction that she was going to be cast there. Just something to work on...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I am considering letting Conner show in Graduate Novice the next time they offer it at a trial I'm at (which won't be for quite a while). I figure he could do that class pretty much without any training at all. Today I called him over a jump just to make sure he was still jumping okay. He gleefully came over the jump and the look on his face was priceless when he realized he was about to slam into me and hurriedly collected himself together for a (slightly crooked) front. I love that boy


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I am considering letting Conner show in Graduate Novice the next time they offer it at a trial I'm at (which won't be for quite a while). I figure he could do that class pretty much without any training at all. Today I called him over a jump just to make sure he was still jumping okay. He gleefully came over the jump and the look on his face was priceless when he realized he was about to slam into me and hurriedly collected himself together for a (slightly crooked) front. I love that boy


Oh how fun for Conner!! I wish I could have seen the look on his face as he came in for the front! 

I found Grad Novice to be easier than novice, and for a boy trained through utility, it should be a cinch!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Here is a quick video I took of Tag's fetching session this morning. I didn't have the camera in the right place, so you will have to use your imagination some.


Very cute little guy! He looks like he is doing great! I love it when they get to the phase where you barely brush their ear, and they lunge for their bumper!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I kind of enjoyed Grad Novice - I tried a few things I would not have done in the regular classes, including taking Faelan to a very noisy and active arena where we literally had to do the 'scuze me, pardon me' brush by people to get to our ring. I walked closer to the gating than I might normally to see if he would be bothered and generally just felt more comfortable trying things; Faelan is still what I consider a green dog (RN, RA, CD, CDX and GN = 15 times in the ring over a 2 year span, so I still am trying things and working on our teamwork)

The look on Conner's face must have been priceless!




Loisiana said:


> I am considering letting Conner show in Graduate Novice the next time they offer it at a trial I'm at (which won't be for quite a while). I figure he could do that class pretty much without any training at all. Today I called him over a jump just to make sure he was still jumping okay. He gleefully came over the jump and the look on his face was priceless when he realized he was about to slam into me and hurriedly collected himself together for a (slightly crooked) front. I love that boy


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm actually not all that crazy about grad novice as a class for a dog I want to do open with, but since Conner's not showing "for real" any more I don't care. Yep, that's right Conner, the ONLY stay you'll have to do is a down stay! Enjoy!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I did bits and pieces throughout the day today.... making up for lost time. 

*Out of sight, 5 minute sit stay. 
*Go outs
*DOR
*Straight fronts
*Rally Advanced fronts
*Moving downs
*Signals
*Go-Go Heeling
*Maneuvers (U-turns, left circles, right circles, sits, pivots, backs, sides)

It's kinda fun reminiscing about all of the questions I'd asked or things I got frazzled over on the forum over the past year... and seeing that we got past all of those things. 

We did moving downs today after not doing them AT ALL in at least a month (!). He did them perfectly. That and the moving stands - this time last year were just about making me lose my HEAD.  Because I couldn't get him to stop MOVING.  

The classes we start next month... the last time I took them I really truly felt like a fish out of water, simply because I was afraid of doing moving stands (messing up our novice stand stays). I was also afraid of trying drops on recalls, because I felt it could mess up our novice fronts. And I was completely embarrassed about the go-out portion, simply because our go-out was that "not there". 

I totally think we have a lot of training and learning ahead of us, but I'm really looking forward to going to these classes. I feel like we are better prepared this time.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I'm actually not all that crazy about grad novice as a class for a dog I want to do open with, but since Conner's not showing "for real" any more I don't care. Yep, that's right Conner, the ONLY stay you'll have to do is a down stay! Enjoy!


I am not fond of it for a dog going into open either(unless there are retrieve problems like with my Hank). I kinda see it as a fun class for a retired dog, or a dog that just needs more fun in the ring. The difference in amazing(for us humans) between the regular, and non regular obedience classes as far as relaxation goes, maybe it is beacuse i do not care how I do in them vs reg classes. I do think that a dog going for open, or utility should be past the grad nov, or grad open exercises before they show in them classes though, making it not totally worth entering them. Now i can't wait to go into versatility!!

I am excited to hear about Conner!! He will be like "Heck YA, I don't have to sit still for 3 minutes!! Sweet!!"!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just dug out Conner's dumbbell. I did the recall with him holding it and a regular retrieve. He was so happy. I feel bad that I don't do more with him because I see how happy he is when I do. I was thinking I could show him in Wild Card Open also and just skip the sit stay. I don't want to go throught the stress of making him sit up on his sit, but otherwise he was an excellent open dog and I think he would have fun. I just have to let myself be okay with heeling and fronts that aren't on par with what I woud normally expect from a dog I'm showing, because it's obvious he hasn't seriously trained in almost a year (yep it was a year ago January that I decided to retire him).

Did articles again with Flip. Didn't really feel like it but I made myself! He did well, correct article on all three sends. I usually always do leather first then metal, but I am playing around with switching that up with Flip.

I got tired of chasing after Flip tonight taking stuff out of his mouth so he's currently on a long line just like a puppy. He's on the ground pouting about it.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Here is a quick video I took of Tag's fetching session this morning. I didn't have the camera in the right place, so you will have to use your imagination some.


Tag looks really good! I like that you are not letting him get at the bumper unless you give the fetch command. I was really excited about that last one where he was throwing his head up but went right for the bumper when you said fetch. Awesome awesome!!! 

Are you giving him a command to "drop"? I couldn't hear it on the video. Just make sure he is "spitting it out" versus you removing it from his mouth.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

mlopez said:


> Tag looks really good! I like that you are not letting him get at the bumper unless you give the fetch command. I was really excited about that last one where he was throwing his head up but went right for the bumper when you said fetch. Awesome awesome!!!
> 
> Are you giving him a command to "drop"? I couldn't hear it on the video. Just make sure he is "spitting it out" versus you removing it from his mouth.


Oh, he absolutely has to hold until I tell him GIVE. I don't want the same issues I have with Dooley. Thanks for the encouragement. He is a fun puppy!

I have been doing a couple pressure holds, where I put a little resistance on the bumper while he is holding, just to ensure he understands the HOLD command.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

It is another nice day here(mid 30's), so I trained outside again.

Filly: Broad Jump, sit stay, ROH, ROF, straight recall, heeling, finishes, some pivots, recall over high, dumbell recall, and DOR. She has been anicipating the DOR, so we are working on that as well. We also did some jumping Fig 8's for the fun of it at the end of our session. Over the next week, I am going to try to focus more on Novice exercises, since we show the first weekend in January.

Rivet: We started with the broad jump, and Rivet as really rev'd up. He must have been thinking agility, but was able to contain himself just enough to stay on task. We then did some jumping figure 8's, a jump channel, and then a retrieve over the high, unfortunately my dumbell broke into 2 pieces as it hit the ground. That was a first time for me with a plastic dumbell, but it was 12-13 years old(belonged to my first GSD), so it had seen better days anyway.

I am going to do articles with both dogs in a little bit.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just did another set of articles with Flip (aren't y'all proud of me ). He did grab one wrong article, but right before I put it down I had untied an old string from it, and he really was scenting, went back and forth between that one and the one next to it a couple of times like he was comparing them, so I think that was an honest mistake with some sort of scent I left on it rather than just a matter of snatching. 

The first two sends were with a full pile tied down with some extra loose ones around it, and then I did four sends with just a full loose pile.

Flip got more and more excited the more times I sent him, so after a few sends he started adding in a little flair by leaping straight up in the air by my side before going forward. He's a bit of a nut.

Oh and it's currently 71 degrees.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Oh and it's currently 71 degrees.


I bet you are a little cold!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I actually hate this weather time. If it would stay in the seventies that would be wonderful, but when it can vary from day to day (or even through out the day) if it's going to be anywhere from the 30's to the 70's, it's a pain. With the constant weather changes I'm always sick.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I just got in from another exciting round of FF with Tag. I love it when they show they "get it". He was doing great grabs, holds and walking while holding with no issues. 

With Doo, I did heeling inside the shop area with required attention. I did lots of twirls and walking backwards..that really got him the first time, so I was able to get a good correction in. We went back and did it again and his attention was great, so I marked it with a GOOD, walked a couple more steps and released him with a YES and play. It's not a miracle, but there is hope! Thanks again everyone, for the great suggestions in my other thread. It's like the knowledge was there in my brain, but for some reason I was not seeing it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Dog's breed, sex and approx. weight and then the mouth measurement.
> 
> From this information and our experience, we will be able to determine the correct dumbbell for your dog.


Dumb question, but why does it matter what your dog's breed, sex and weight is?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I actually hate this weather time. If it would stay in the seventies that would be wonderful, but when it can vary from day to day (or even through out the day) if it's going to be anywhere from the 30's to the 70's, it's a pain. With the constant weather changes I'm always sick.


That would suck! Usually here it stays pretty much the same. I am just glad we don't get your summers!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Megora said:


> Dumb question, but why does it matter what your dog's breed, sex and weight is?


Different dogs (breeds especially) do better with different bell angles. Your best bet might be to find a trial with Max200 (or other supplier) and have him fitted. 

I found a perfect size for Towhee at my trainers but talked it over with Max200 for Faelan - his is heavier and larger than might be expected but it suits him perfectly - and corrected his bad habit of picking it up correctly by the bit but then sliding it to carry it by the bell.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I wish we didn't get out summers too! Sure wouldn't mind staying in MN for the summer  I don't think you'll ever catch me up there in the winter though! I'm pretty certain my nose would literally freeze up and fall off.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Different dogs (breeds especially) do better with different bell angles. Your best bet might be to find a trial with Max200 (or other supplier) and have him fitted.
> 
> I found a perfect size for Towhee at my trainers but talked it over with Max200 for Faelan - his is heavier and larger than might be expected but it suits him perfectly - and corrected his bad habit of picking it up correctly by the bit but then sliding it to carry it by the bell.


Makes sense. I'm used to golden retriever mouths. Forgot other dogs have different jaws (our collie barely has any teeth compared to the golden). 

I'm thinking about ordering through Max200. And it's mainly to stop a lot of the mouthing that pops up now and then with the db I use right now.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Megora said:


> I'm thinking about ordering through Max200. And it's mainly to stop a lot of the mouthing that pops up now and then with the db I use right now.


That's where Flip's is from and exactly why we got it from there.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How exact are you making your measurements when figuring them out? 

(this is why I hate ordering dumbbells, because I'm one of them when it comes to math)

I did the thin wood dowel in the mouth trick and figured out 8 1/2 centimeters. With inches I think that's 3 3/8? Er, or should I call it close enough and say 3 1/2. 

I double checked my marks and they are exactly outside his lips.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I prefer the bar / bit to be slightly larger so the flews don't get caught by the bells. 

I also prefer a slighter larger (diameter) bit. And okay, I confess, I'll order sizes slightly up & down from what I think I need if I haven't had the dumbbell fitted - or in Faelan's case I knew the size I was using and talked to Max200 about what I was seeing.



Megora said:


> How exact are you making your measurements when figuring them out?
> 
> (this is why I hate ordering dumbbells, because I'm one of them when it comes to math)
> 
> ...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I believe Max 200 uses cm for their measurements. J&J uses 1/4 inches. 

Annabel and Conner both had J&J dumbbells just one size apart (9x9 and 10x10), and Flip needed one right in-between those two sizes. So I converted the J&J measurements to cm then ordered the size that was in the middle.

Flip's is 6.5 cm high, 6 cm wide, with high profile and knurled bar. The first one was perfect for him (after going through three different J&J) so I ordered a second.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> That's where Flip's is from and exactly why we got it from there.


Which Max 200 DB did you get Flip? I am thinking of trying one with a Knurled bar.

Never mind, it looks like you posted as I was writing.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I think the perfect fit is more important for a dog who likes to mouth than one who doesn't. I could give Conner anything he could fit in his mouth and he's going to clamp down on it until I ask for it. 

I'm the opposite of Sharon, I found for Flip the fit that kept him from mouthing the most was one that was no wider than necessary for his mouth to fit around and a narrow bit. And that knurled bar! Well worth the extra $2! I wonder if I can find a knurled bar article?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have heard that the knurled bar is well worth the money! I have been wanting to order a new dumbell, and after breaking another one today, i just may have to


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Flip's is 6.5 cm high, 6 cm wide, with high profile and knurled bar.


I'm planning to get the knurled bar, but when I looked at the website they said that the high profile wasn't advised for most retriever breeds? Does the high profile help prevent the mouthing?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I believe Max 200 uses cm for their measurements. J&J uses 1/4 inches.
> 
> Annabel and Conner both had J&J dumbbells just one size apart (9x9 and 10x10), and Flip needed one right in-between those two sizes. So I converted the J&J measurements to cm then ordered the size that was in the middle.
> 
> Flip's is 6.5 cm high, 6 cm wide, with high profile and knurled bar. The first one was perfect for him (after going through three different J&J) so I ordered a second.


The one I ordered for Ms Towhee is 7 x 6; so Flip & she are very close 

With Faelan, I went with a thick bit and heavy weight - The flews are clear but not by much (8 x 7 but if I remember the bit caused it to be a special order) - he never had a mouthing problem, but would pick it up properly and then slide the bit down so the bell was being carried - we decided his flews were being caught and so went with a slightly larger size - it would have been funny if not so annoying - I mean he was taught to pick it up right, but even on an elevated surface he would flip it to carry it by its bell - change the dumbbell and it is a very occasional thing now.

Oh, I also use wood - don't like plastic


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I set up our jump finally and wedged it next to our Christmas tree.

The goofy thing is that on the practice jumps we did, I had to quickly move in and lure him over the jump - or else he tried running around it (crawling under the tree!). The three times I sent him to retrieve over the jump, he did the straight return jump without me moving in.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

The high profile makes the dowel thinner, which makes it easier to keep tucked behind the canines instead of rolling back. It also puts more space between the dowel and the ground, which will encourage a cleaner pickup, especially for a dog who originally thought it was more convenient to pick up a dumbbell by the bells (ahem...). You can get more space by ordering bigger bells, but then you run the risk of the bells being big enough to block the dog's vision. This is the issue I had with the last J&J dumbbell I got.....it was a decent fit but the ends were a litte high up when he was carrying it.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Do you guys use high angle, or standard angle on your Max 200 DB?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

standard angle


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm kinda confused...

I emailed the measurement to Max200, and they just came back and recommended I re-measure? They said that his muzzle should be closer to 7cm? Does my dog just have a big mouth.... !


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I was thinking it sounded pretty big! Conner is pretty good size golden and his dumbbell is 2.5 inches.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I re-measured after I got that email and used a pencil (instead of the thin wooden dowel thingy, just in case). Squishing up right against his lips, and I still get a little over 8 centimeters. I imagine if I went any snugger it would be his lips flapping over the side.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

You all are so good!!! :appl::appl::appl:

I have been a total slacker, we did not train over Christmas... and I only trained agility on Monday and Tuesday. Hate getting home after dark. We have a agility trial this weekend.

Love reading all the training plans and I need to get my rear into gear!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Standard angle 


Stretchdrive said:


> Do you guys use high angle, or standard angle on your Max 200 DB?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Can you try out other people's dumbbells? Or is Max200 coming to a show near you? 



Megora said:


> I re-measured after I got that email and used a pencil (instead of the thin wooden dowel thingy, just in case). Squishing up right against his lips, and I still get a little over 8 centimeters. I imagine if I went any snugger it would be his lips flapping over the side.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yah!! Yah!! Whoee   

Faelany just (twice) made a decision on scent articles - he first picked up a wrong one, turned around, thought about it and put down his nose to decide which article to choose   and then correcting himself to the correct article - Second time ran out, went to grab and then stopped and used his nose to again decide ...We are possibly on our way.

I do not use tie downs, but played the find it game in a dark room twice before giving him 3 articles to choose from in the light.

Edited to add, Towhee has started moving quickly to bring her dumbbell back to me  gotta love the power of positive rewards .. in her case whipped cream in a can for bringing her dumbbell all the way , holding, delivering and then waiting for her release to go running for her reward


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I had to custom order a dumbell for Mr. Fat Head, from J & J. I needed really big bells, or he smacks his nose on the ground when he picks it up, which results in him picking it up by the bell instead. As soon as I got a properly fitted one he never did it again.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> I had to custom order a dumbell for Mr. Fat Head, from J & J. I needed really big bells, or he smacks his nose on the ground when he picks it up, which results in him picking it up by the bell instead. As soon as I got a properly fitted one he never did it again.


Barb what size is his?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

3-1/2 inch bells, 3-1/2 inch bar, and the bells aren't straight up and down on the inside, they're angled so actually there's more than 3-1/2 inches of room there for his fat face.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That sounds like what I ended up with for Faelan - no straight angles and far enough off the ground for scooping - plus uncomfortable enough to keep his mouth on the bar - not the bell 



hotel4dogs said:


> 3-1/2 inch bells, 3-1/2 inch bar, and the bells aren't straight up and down on the inside, they're angled so actually there's more than 3-1/2 inches of room there for his fat face.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Has anyone ever ordered a dumbell from Mel Stanley?

*Dumbbells*


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sorry, I have not.



Stretchdrive said:


> Has anyone ever ordered a dumbell from Mel Stanley?
> 
> *Dumbbells*


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> 3-1/2 inch bells, 3-1/2 inch bar, and the bells aren't straight up and down on the inside, they're angled so actually there's more than 3-1/2 inches of room there for his fat face.


So Kate it sounds like your measurements are reasonable. 

Wow, that's crazy, that Conner, who while not a conformation dog, certainly isn't small either at an extra lean 75 pounds, is a full inch smaller dumbbell of a dog of the same breed, while also exactly one inch larger dumbbell than Colby, who is only 15 pounds with nothing unusual about his muzzle (not a wide muzzle like some small breeds)


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tito just weighed in at 65 pounds when we were at the vet the other day, so he's smaller than Conner!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Wow, that's crazy, that Conner, who while not a conformation dog, certainly isn't small either at an extra lean 75 pounds, is a full inch smaller dumbbell of a dog of the same breed, while also exactly one inch larger dumbbell than Colby, who is only 15 pounds with nothing unusual about his muzzle (not a wide muzzle like some small breeds)


Maybe we're not always as different as we think (show vs field)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

We should all post muzzle pics of our dogs!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Just came in from working go outs. It's 73 degrees out. I'm noticing with Flip I'm never really happy with his go outs until I've put some kind of pressure on him. 

Why is it that no matter where I put the ring gates, I will always go outside to find an ant pile right in the middle of the go out path?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

hotel4dogs said:


> 3-1/2 inch bells, 3-1/2 inch bar, and the bells aren't straight up and down on the inside, they're angled so actually there's more than 3-1/2 inches of room there for his fat face.





Loisiana said:


> So Kate it sounds like your measurements are reasonable.
> 
> Wow, that's crazy, that Conner, who while not a conformation dog, certainly isn't small either at an extra lean 75 pounds, is a full inch smaller dumbbell of a dog of the same breed, while also exactly one inch larger dumbbell than Colby, who is only 15 pounds with nothing unusual about his muzzle (not a wide muzzle like some small breeds)


Phew! That does make me feel better. Jacks isn't a huge golden (23.5 at the shoulder, a big boned 78 lbs). He does have a huge head and a big square jaw though. It's what everyone notices when they meet him. 

Square jaw sounds so much better than fat face. :yes:

So... your Colby has a 1.5" muzzle. Which is only a half inch smaller than our collie's 2" pencil muzzle.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

With or without their dumbbells? :bowl::bowl:



Loisiana said:


> We should all post muzzle pics of our dogs!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I just ordered my first Max 200 dumbell Why is it every year at this time I tend to buy a different dumbell?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Loisiana said:


> Just came in from working go outs. It's 73 degrees out.


Oh shut up :curtain: it is 40 and raining here. At least it is not snowing. 

I plan to go to Darrin's tomorrow. Our last training day of the year. LOL It is supposed to be cloudy and high 30's. Should be good. 

I am glad to go, I have run into a problem with Gabby. I think you call them 'no go's'. We have been working on whistle sits, and we have added one over pile per Darrin's instructions. I try to mix it up, out and back, out and stop on the way back, stop on the out close to the handler, cast back or over.... I keep some straight out and back in the mix to keep the drive up. We are not stopping them anywhere near the pile. Usually within 25-40 feet (not yards) of us. Piles are 40-60 yards. I tell her back, and she thinks about going, lifting her hind end but doesn't. I thought it was because she is not clearly understanding me talking to her with the whistle in my mouth but I have her doing it without the whistle in my mouth. The last time we worked I just did out and backs about 4-5 times and called it done. Not sure how to work through this. 

That is the hard part about the trainer being 2 hours away, and only going twice a month. When a problem arises, because we are new and don't have a lot of training ourselves, I feel at a loss. I try to back up, do what we "know" and always end on a good note. It's just hard I want to fix it, but need to wait until we go to the trainers again. I usually do not work her again until he has seen her. 

I also wonder if it is because we haven't done many marks for a while. Lately I am alone, and I can't throw very many bumpers as I have a painful elbow (I need to go to the doctor and have it looked at soon). Even if I do throw, I can't throw far. Hubby hasn't been able to get out with me do to his foot surgery. We don't have a winger, and even if we did I wouldn't have time in the late afternoon to set it up because we would run out of any daylight to do any marks with that time. However I want to get one someday soon, for other training sessions.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Just came in from working go outs. It's 73 degrees out. I'm noticing with Flip I'm never really happy with his go outs until I've put some kind of pressure on him.
> 
> Why is it that no matter where I put the ring gates, I will always go outside to find an ant pile right in the middle of the go out path?


Yes, but did you do articles????

I just got in from training Tag on FF and Dooley on crazy attention heeling :bowl:. I'm trying to get him (Doo) to be comfortable doing the go through the legs thing (ala Bridge Carlson), he is getting better.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> Yes, but did you do articles????
> 
> I just got in from training Tag on FF and Dooley on crazy attention heeling :bowl:. I'm trying to get him (Doo) to be comfortable doing the go through the legs thing (ala Bridge Carlson), he is getting better.


 
Mr Rivet LOVES the going between the legs thing!! He just wiggles his happy little butt right on thru!

I trained articles today, and that was it other than giving Rivet a good brushing, bath, and blow out. Yes, I was very lazy today!! 

Filly did great with her articles, and has been working a full pile for some time now. I have started to add a sit after the pivot for now to gain more control of her. Flip is not the only bordergold:wave: She also does this border collie posture thing that drives me nuts(I actually love border collies). We will be working on that more this winter. 

Rivet was struggling with his articles, wanting to rush out and get one quickly. I have been trying something new that I learned at one of Bridget's seminars. It is working pretty good with him. Right now we are on 2 of each article, but just tried 3 of each today, and he did well. He went through teaballs, and tie downs, but he needed something more. I was also working on the sit before send with him as well.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Ha! You just inspired me to start a new thread...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, some not so flattering snout shots of my crew

Towhee with her brand new dumbbell; Have to decide if I like it. She still is not sure she can hold the dumbbell and lower her head; part of what we are working on.

Faelan with his dumbbell

Casey using Faelan's dumbbell - his dumbbell is in the truck LOL and he honestly is way more handsome than his pic shows

The pic of Casey using Faelan's dumbbell shows how thick the bit is; it is far too big for Casey but nice for Faelan


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh my, LOVE the one of Casey!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> oh my, LOVE the one of Casey!


heheheee  I may just need to get his dumbbell out and take a picture !! Okay - here is a shot of Casey with one of his dumbbells.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

LOL, I don't really want to even post these because they make my dogs look not cute! But here goes, top three Conner, bottom three Flip.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

They are still cute!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Heeheee - isn't it amazing how our beautiful dogs look not so much with dumbbells in their mouths  

Come on, let's see all the dogs with their dumbbells LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Okay, I couldn't do just mouth pics, here are "normal" pics too 

You can see the size difference between my two boys here.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Sunrise and Loisiana - OMG they are all so adorable!!!! How cute is that!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think I will ever be able to get a happy picture of Flip on a stay. He is the most serious stay dog I've ever had. The bottom picture, where he looks ever so slightly less depressed, was created by the tossing his favorite toy in the air, so he was watching it go to the ground. That's the "happiest" he gets during a stay.

The instant I released him he was leaping through the air with a giant grin on his face.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Here is Mira!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Aaaawwwwweeee... They are so cute.. I am jealous. My CD I ordered are not here yet..it has a great picture of Titan with his dumbell..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

well those would be cheater pics LOL, you need to post dumbbell pics with close ups looking down on the snout.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'll post Dooley tomorrow, our house doesn't have great picture lighting.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I used flash - LOL - not that it improved the shots but Jodie asked for snout pictures LOL



DNL2448 said:


> I'll post Dooley tomorrow, our house doesn't have great picture lighting.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Well... these pictures should show you exactly why I'm talking about getting a new dumbbell for goofy. 

In these pics he wasn't mouthing the dumbbell. Worse. He was just letting it hang on his canines while he snurked at me. That's the other thing he does. 

You can also see the chewie marks and why I wasn't in a hurry to get a new one.

I also measured it to compare, and OMG. :bowl:





































^^^^ :--dumbfounded:Maybe I thought his mouth would be a lot bigger when he grew up... 

*** I'll have you guys know that just pulling out the dumbbell and practicing holds and a couple tosses for the pictures means that I had to deal with the whirling mouthing barking training bag grabbing dervish for the past half hour. 

And... Jacks wants everyone to know that holding the dumbbell is his most favorite thing. Really.










And this is him after I got him settled down. All curled up with the training bag, looking hopeful...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yup, it looks like it might be just a bit large for him LOL

A lot of his problems will likely just fade away when he gets a closer fitting dumbbell - and Faelan has been staring hopefully at the shrunk shelf where the dumbbells are kept too LOL

ETA: If Jacks continues to mouth his dumbbell, you might want to consider a show dumbbell as well as a practice one - my original trainer, many years ago, advised me part of a handlers job is to not make the judge think, and a chewed dumbbell will put thoughts into the judges head.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Mira was very happy, I did some dumbbell work with her as well, it has not come out of my training bag in months... 

Love all the pics!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay... So I had to wake the poor puppy up and then make him take the dumbell..... He was very put out..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Awwww!!! He is so handsome! Tell him Jodie made you do it!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Do you know what size Titan's is?

Put an extra charlee in his ball from me for all the work he was just put through


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Do you know what size Titan's is?
> 
> Put an extra charlee in his ball from me for all the work he was just put through


J & J 10x10... is on the end and it is a one piece turned one.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> J & J 10x10... is on the end and it is a one piece turned one.


That's exactly what Conner has!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay so every time I pick the dumbbell up Titan wakes up and has to carry it through the house..talking....lol


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Now we need video!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Give him your shoe instead


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Give him your shoe instead


He already has three shoes around the living room....LOL


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jodie.. did he ever talk with the toy-shoe-anything in his mouth for you...I can't remember..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

V-i-d-e-o!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Jodie.. did he ever talk with the toy-shoe-anything in his mouth for you...I can't remember..


how could you forget? LOL

Yes and he was quite precious


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sammydog said:


> V-i-d-e-o!!!!


My flip video is broken...:--sad:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Confession: No articles training today 

I meant to do them tonight but was distracted by some entertainment on Facebook 

I will do them in the morning.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Confession: No articles training today
> 
> I meant to do them tonight but was distracted by some entertainment on Facebook
> 
> I will do them in the morning.


You are just mean!:--devil:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> Confession: No articles training today
> 
> I meant to do them tonight but was distracted by some entertainment on Facebook
> 
> I will do them in the morning.


Shame, shame everyone knows your name!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Awww, I must have missed it.......



Loisiana said:


> Confession: No articles training today
> 
> I meant to do them tonight but was distracted by some entertainment on Facebook
> 
> I will do them in the morning.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> Awww, I must have missed it.......


Just a errand comment that is a pet peeve of mine .. I just couldn't shut my mouth..LOL! There just a few things things that get my back up and you will know when you hit on them...otherwise I can mostly keep my fingers off the keyboard...ROFL.. :wave:


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Umm, did it have anything to do with goldens not needing as much work as other breeds to excel? Or that the trainers did not need to be great? If that was it. I was GLAD you responded as you did !!!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> Just a errand comment that is a pet peeve of mine .. I just couldn't shut my mouth..LOL! There just a few things things that get my back up and you will know when you hit on them...otherwise I can mostly keep my fingers off the keyboard...ROFL.. :wave:


I read your comment at 1am, after I had a fun night out! I was surprised I could basicly keep my fingers off the keyboard(phone or computer). I usually have trouble with that after a fun night out/or in.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sorry I missed it!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Rivet, and his dumbell


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

how pretty! And I will say I'm so jealous of the super black nose. Flip gets major snow nose and it drives me crazy! Can't wait for spring when his black nose comes back!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Filly feels humiliated about this picture


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> how pretty! And I will say I'm so jealous of the super black nose. Flip gets major snow nose and it drives me crazy! Can't wait for spring when his black nose comes back!


Filly also gets major snow nose


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Those are cool! Love the color, especially the purple one (my favorite color).


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I took pictures of Doo and his dumbbell then, when looking at the picture decided against posting it. The one we have been using is wooden and it is really beat up, so with the money I got for Christmas, I am going to buy a couple new ones. Besides, the ones I have are either too small of too big, so, I think its time to get Doo his own, instead of using hand me downs from Tucker. Hopefully he will get into Open this year anyway!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Just in from my errands. Faelan went on the first set and we worked

-First step, heads up.
-Recalls, Fronts

Then I dropped him off and picked up Towhee for my gas and grocery store run. The IGA was absolutely jamming!! We worked attention, stands, heeling, recalls (no fronts), then fronts. I had several comments and meet & greets and after the 3rd person asked if Towhee was a rescue (I was thinking, she looks pretty good to me, why are these people asking?? ),I finally asked , Well she is a rehome, why do you ask? The lady then nicely pointed at my sweathshirt LOL All Paws for a Golden Cause, Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue. Hee hee!! 

We did work closely enough to the auto open doors that they were opening - the first time, Towhee attempted to head into the store (too much Petco ??), but got better as we went on. We stuck pretty close to the storefront since it really was a mad house in the parking lot.

ETA: Back from spending a very generous GC  I brought Casey with me and we worked heeling, recalls and signals in the strip mall. He did great and there was one guy watching (he had pulled over in his SUV) with his fuzzy golden peering around him LOL - he mentioned how great Casey looked and how bad his dog was - I had to laugh and said no such thing as a bad dog LOL

I must have been asked 6 or more times today if I could train various peoples dogs!

But holey, moley I left my cart tucked in an aisle for less than 10 seconds and it was gone when I got back to it!! Then 2 girls (one of whom is the one who took my cart I think) were sitting side by side in their cars chatting to each other on their phones while blocking my way to leave (after I had worked Casey), they finally reparked and then there was someone else parked in front of the store waiting for their wife (??) while blocking traffic in both directions. They then pulled into another area of the mall perhaps 75 feet away - they did not appear disabled ... This is in a tony CT suburb too .. what is wrong with people?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I was washing dumbbells this morning  And all 3 were lined up just waiting for their turn with the dumbbells LOL





DNL2448 said:


> Well, I took pictures of Doo and his dumbbell then, when looking at the picture decided against it. The one we have been using is wooden and it is really beat up, so with the money I got for Christmas, I am going to buy a couple new ones. Besides, the ones I have are either too small of too big, so, I think its time to get Doo his own, instead of using hand me downs from Tucker. Hopefully he will get into Open this year anyway!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Fingers crossed... I went ahead and ordered a new dumbbell.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Megora said:


> Fingers crossed... I went ahead and ordered a new dumbbell.


Me too! 

I ordered a 3" bar/3 1/2" bell. I had to get a wooden one as they didn't have that size in plastic.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Where did you order from? Inches seems easier LOL


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Megora said:


> You can also see the chewie marks and why I wasn't in a hurry to get a new one.


When I started with my new instructor and she saw the tooth marks on Scouts dumbbell she was not happy. She pulled out a wooden dowel and told me we had to practice with it and that is better come back with no chomp marks on it!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I know orange would be a no-no for painting the dumbbell, and white is the most visible for dogs. Does anyone know which colors are also visible? I'd love to try colors but need colors that would be visible against grass and also against dark matting.



DNL2448 said:


> Those are cool! Love the color, especially the purple one (my favorite color).


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Love the pictures of Filly and Rivet!!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

sammydog said:


> Love the pictures of Filly and Rivet!!


Thanks! Filly was not happy about having to pose for her picture


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I thought about the pictures of Towhee and her dumbbell and really like a daintier dumbbell, she is a dainty golden - so I just reordered the same size of one I liked but got just a bit chewed when I <ahem> got careless one day. It has 2.5 inch smaller diameter bit, 2.25 in bells, and the bells are angled straighter with less depth (J&J size 3). Here is a picture of the one that was chewed (that is a pic of King in the background, and Towhee's Rally ribbons that I still need to put in the shadow box, and her toy for earning her RN)

One of my projects this weekend will be starting the shadow boxes...

She's back from her hike so here is a shot with this dumbbell,,,


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Sunrise said:


> I thought about the pictures of Towhee and her dumbbell and really like a daintier dumbbell, she is a dainty golden - so I just reordered the same size of one I liked but got just a bit chewed when I <ahem> got careless one day. It has 2.5 inch smaller diameter bit, 2.25 in bells, and the bells are angled straighter with less depth (J&J size 3). Here is a picture of the one that was chewed (that is a pic of King in the background, and Towhee's Rally ribbons that I still need to put in the shadow box, and her toy for earning her RN)
> 
> One of my projects this weekend will be starting the shadow boxes...
> 
> She's back from her hike so here is a shot with this dumbbell,,,


Her dumbell may be a little tattered, but her teeth look nice and white!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Jodie,

I trained articles today! Did you?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Stretchdrive said:


> Jodie,
> 
> I trained articles today! Did you?


Yep! Did them before we did fronts. Plan to do them again tonight.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins - that dumbbell may just make the judge think LOL and it was Faelan who tattered it - and he was eying it again <sheesh>

You know, I never clean my dogs teeth and they stay nice & white...



Stretchdrive said:


> Her dumbell may be a little tattered, but her teeth look nice and white!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Hhmmmmmm.....I am thinking *I* should train fronts....


----------

